# Hello All!



## Brushtify.com (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, I'm new, glad im apart of this community and hope to help and support you all wonderful women.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 28, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## EmilyRose (Apr 26, 2018)

I wish I had joined this group about 3 years ago when I learned about it from a friend. I would have already learned a lot about from different girls, ladies and women. 

Welcome to the community. It's really not to late to have joined.


----------

